# Hi there wolfdog owners!



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

*Random Sh*t (Debates) that folk talk about when a person tries to make a simple forum about dogs. Please, Do read on if you like reading a load of BS. Also here are pics of my doggie that I love dearly! <3*


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Without sounding dim - What breed is your dog ?  Is is a genuine wolf hybrid? What is it crossed with?




***I dont own a sibe or Alaskan Mal so hope i'm allowed to comment***


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Is it even legal to own an actual Wolf??? As opposed to one crossed quite extensively with a GSD or other snow type dog......


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Is it even legal to own an actual Wolf??? As opposed to one crossed quite extensively with a GSD or other snow type dog......


I have no idea but I imagine you can get licenses etc for it. Esp as OP is in the states not the UK.

Im intrigued to learn more about what there actually like though.

Ie do they do well in a house environment?

Or do they tend to live out (I can see the dog is tethered.)

I can only imagine they are as head strong / aloof / independent as you can get if truely got Wolf in there.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

I believe keeping a wolfdog as a dog is allowed in the UK if it is 3 or more generations away from pure wolf blood. http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-wolfdogs.pdf predates the legal change where the always needed a license as far as I am aware.

They appear lovely (who doesn't like wolves) but I personally don't feel they are suitable as a companion pet in a home. For working though...


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Goblin said:


> I believe keeping a wolfdog as a dog is allowed in the UK if it is 3 or more generations away from pure wolf blood. http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-wolfdogs.pdf predates the legal change where the always needed a license as far as I am aware.
> 
> They appear lovely (who doesn't like wolves) but I personally don't feel they are suitable as a companion pet in a home. For working though...


absolutely. Someone breeds them near me and sells them to novice pet homes. The one in the village has just reached proper maturity and ripped a small dog up - also killed small pets.

OP sorry if that sounds negative but it is actually meant to be!


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Blitz said:


> absolutely. Someone breeds them near me and sells them to novice pet homes. The one in the village has just reached proper maturity and ripped a small dog up - also killed small pets.
> 
> OP sorry if that sounds negative but it is actually meant to be!


This comment seems very 'breedist' to me. Judging a breed on one possible incident? You may want to look at the breeder in question, not the breed.

Wolf dogs are a massive commitment. They can and do make great companions in the right, educated home. In referring to wolf dogs, I am meaning Czech, Saarloos, etc. Not wolf 'hybrids'.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

I know someone who worked for a while at a sanctuary where wolf dogs that got too much for their owners were given up. They are very much not like 'normal' dogs, and she came out of the experience not recommending them at all, and being actively opposed to them being pets. Shes now quite vocal on the matter, whereas she was previously not of any fixed opinion.

I don't personally see the need to inject a wild animal into a dog if it is a pet. I can't see a logical reason for it, that benefits either us or the animal. Other than someone being able to say 'my dog is part wolf' or to have a dog that looks like a wolf (which many domestic breeds do fine) I have never quite understood the need for these animals. Maybe someone can enlighten me as to what a wolf dog provides that any of the existing domesticated breeds cannot provide?
I know someone who's uncle used to breed these, and when I quizzed her on them, the only 'selling point' she ever had for them was 'BUT OMG THEY LOOK SO MUCH LIKE WOLVES!!!!!'

I love wolves, with a passion, more than anyone would know. But because I love them, I want to see them wild, where they belong. I just....don't see what benefit it brings to man or beast to have these in pet homes......

Can anyone enlighten me?

ETA: Im talking about the real wolf hybrids, not the CWD or sarloos et as I don't know enough about them to comment.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Shadowrat said:


> I know someone who worked for a while at a sanctuary where wolf dogs that got too much for their owners were given up. They are very much not like 'normal' dogs, and she came out of the experience not recommending them at all, and being actively opposed to them being pets. Shes now quite vocal on the matter, whereas she was previously not of any fixed opinion.
> 
> I don't personally see the need to inject a wild animal into a dog if it is a pet. I can't see a logical reason for it, that benefits either us or the animal. Other than someone being able to say 'my dog is part wolf' or to have a dog that looks like a wolf (which many domestic breeds do fine) I have never quite understood the need for these animals. Maybe someone can enlighten me as to what a wolf dog provides that any of the existing domesticated breeds cannot provide?
> I know someone who's uncle used to breed these, and when I quizzed her on them, the only 'selling point' she ever had for them was 'BUT OMG THEY LOOK SO MUCH LIKE WOLVES!!!!!'
> ...


I agree with this! Wolves are amazing creatures! They really are! But not in my front room their not...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wolves belong in the wild, we have enough dog breeds around that replicate the appearance of a wolf without the genetic predispositions of a true wolf hybrid. I actually think it's extremely cruel to deliberately breed together two animals which really have little in common- one has been domesticated for thousands of years, the other has evolved to hunt & be fearful of humans. How is it fair to the animal to place the human expectations of a domestic dog on an animal that's part wild?

IMO intentionally breeding these hybrids is selfish, arrogant & ethically wrong. People who truly care about wolves want to preserve their habitats & protect them from laws allowing people to hunt them, not keep them as pets.

Rant over, it's something I feel very strongly about 

Let wolves be wolves & dogs be dogs :nonod:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

It's perfectly legal in the States where op comes from. I'm not aware it is over here though, in fact I think there are rules and regulations attached to owning one. Some may claim to have wolf dogs but mostly just various crosses that end up looking similar to a wolf - possibly Saarloos dogs which resemble wolves very much. 

According to the DEFRA site the keeping of a wolf hybrid comes under the dangerous wild animals act of 1976 (modified in 1984) so anyone who did own one would need a licence and couldn't just set it free as a normal dog. 

I think many people would claim to own one just for the feeling of grandeur it gives them but whether it really is is debatable. Remember any spitz like dog will have a high prey drive, could kill a small furry animal at a given opportunity but doesn't make it a wolf hybrid, just a normal bred dog with a prey drive higher than most.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

sezeelson said:


> I agree with this! Wolves are amazing creatures! They really are! But not in my front room their not...


I agree they are not for the front room of a standard UK household. But then Zaros' Sarplaniacs aren't for the front room of a standard UK household and we all love them. Reading another thread it seems to me the OP took their dog from a life of being permanently chained up outside and offered something better. I realise the dog is tethered in the pictures but then Dief is tethered when I'm out the front with him. I'm willing to cut the OP some slack until they start selling wolf puppies by post or otherwise prove themselves to be unworthy.


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

My step fathers mother had a true wolf hybrid called Hodo, he was beautiful but definitely not a suitable pet. 

He was extremely skittish around anyone outside of the immediate family and needed a huge run to keep him contained. 

He had lots of fights with their other dogs as well due to his strong resource guarding instincts too. 

Lovely pictures of a stunning dog OP


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

agree with all that's been said above, it's not something I can see any logic in, domestic dogs have been bred to be just that a domesticated pet, wolves are wild animals and should be left alone to be wild animals, it's cruel to keep something that is part wild captive in a house with an inexperienced person and expect it to behave like a domesticated dog, what sort of life do these poor things really lead? 

op you can't post a thread and dictate who can and cannot post and what can and cannot be said, this is an open forum for anyone with internet access to see, people will post their opinions


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

redroses2106 said:


> agree with all that's been said above, it's not something I can see any logic in, domestic dogs have been bred to be just that a domesticated pet, wolves are wild animals and should be left alone to be wild animals, it's cruel to keep something that is part wild captive in a house with an inexperienced person and expect it to behave like a domesticated dog, what sort of life do these poor things really lead?
> 
> *op you can't post a thread and dictate who can and cannot post and what can and cannot be said, this is an open forum for anyone with internet access to see, people will post their opinions*


OP seemed to want to start a positive thread for people to share their experiences rather than a debate on the pros and cons of wolf hybrids. They did also state in another thread that their (very beautiful) wolf dog is a rescue, although I know not everyone will have read that. So, whilst I agree with both this bolded part and the 'wolves aren't pets' sentiments expressed, I do feel it's a bit mean spirited to deliberately use someone's thread to say the kinds of things they asked people (politely, imo) not to.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Wolves belong in the wild, we have enough dog breeds around that replicate the appearance of a wolf without the genetic predispositions of a true wolf hybrid. I actually think it's extremely cruel to deliberately breed together two animals which really have little in common- one has been domesticated for thousands of years, the other has evolved to hunt & be fearful of humans. How is it fair to the animal to place the human expectations of a domestic dog on an animal that's part wild?
> 
> IMO intentionally breeding these hybrids is selfish, arrogant & ethically wrong. People who truly care about wolves want to preserve their habitats & protect them from laws allowing people to hunt them, not keep them as pets.
> 
> ...


This. I could not agree more!

EDITED TO ADD

Apologies OP, didn't realise your dog was a rescue.

I have every respect for anyone who tries to help one of these dogs that is not having a decent life.

My objection is to folk who breed them and to the folk who then buy them.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mulish said:


> OP seemed to want to start a positive thread for people to share their experiences rather than a debate on the pros and cons of wolf hybrids. They did also state in another thread that their (very beautiful) wolf dog is a rescue, although I know not everyone will have read that. So, whilst I agree with both this bolded part and the 'wolves aren't pets' sentiments expressed, I do feel it's a bit mean spirited to deliberately use someone's thread to say the kinds of things they asked people (politely, imo) not to.


not mean spirited at all, I am not the only one who posted a comment on wolf hybrids, it's silly to not expect comments on a subject like this and whilst it is lovely the op rescued the dog it is still important not to glamourise these very difficult breeds, for anyone else out there who may be reading this or stumble upon this thread whilst researching wolf hybrids for themselves.

op your dog is very beautiful and no one is directly having a go at you just making their general comments, it's what happens on the internet


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Let wolves be wolves & dogs be dogs :nonod:


This is a strange thing to appear on what is primarily a UK forum ( of course I know what you mean ). The last one was "exterminated" in 1680. However much we love them we haven't done right by them. I wonder if any of the laws about compulsory hunting are still in effect.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

diefenbaker said:


> I agree they are not for the front room of a standard UK household. But then Zaros' Sarplaniacs aren't for the front room of a standard UK household and we all love them. Reading another thread it seems to me the OP took their dog from a life of being permanently chained up outside and offered something better. I realise the dog is tethered in the pictures but then Dief is tethered when I'm out the front with him. I'm willing to cut the OP some slack until they start selling wolf puppies by post or otherwise prove themselves to be unworthy.


Lol, I didn't literally mean in my front room...

I wasnt suggesting the OP was wrong for owning the dog they own. At the end of the day, it's their choice. Just because I don't agree with owning wolf hybrids doesn't mean I know best. It's just my opinion and infact im interested to hear stories about owning one. I also didn't mention anything about tethering? 

I've watched a few docs and shows on wolf hybrids which is why I have the opinion that I do have. Yeah, ok they might be good in a working enviroment but we already have many breeds ideal for working lives already. We can learn so much from wolves, especially in regards to dog behaviour but I am still dead against them as pets. An amazing experiment but I'm also against the domestication of foxes... Out in Russia was it? We're also now trying to domesticate hedgehogs!? It my opinion that the wild should remain wild, we have enough domesticated species I think


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

sezeelson said:


> An amazing experiment but I'm also against the domestication of foxes... Out in Russia was it? We're also now trying to domesticate hedgehogs!? It my opinion that the wild should remain wild, we have enough domesticated species I think


Apparently ( according to my extensive google research ) wolves self-domesticated. Any that didn't were killed.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

redroses2106 said:


> not mean spirited at all, I am not the only one who posted a comment on wolf hybrids, it's silly to not expect comments on a subject like this and whilst it is lovely the op rescued the dog *it is still important not to glamourise these very difficult breeds*, for anyone else out there who may be reading this or stumble upon this thread whilst researching wolf hybrids for themselves.
> 
> op your dog is very beautiful and no one is directly having a go at you just making their general comments, it's what happens on the internet


Mean spirited may have been a bit harsh and I didn't mean to direct the comments just to you (although it reads like I did, sorry). I just felt sorry for the OP, who I am sure has heard all of these criticisms before and didn't seem (to me) to be advocating them as pets for everyone, just looking to chat to people about their experiences. It's an emotive subject, though, and everyone has strong opinions about it. Everyone has strong opinions about everything on the internet, you're right 

I do completely agree with your bit in bold.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

sezeelson said:


> An amazing experiment but I'm also against the domestication of foxes... Out in Russia was it?


Was that from the (I think) Panorama documentary awhile back? I thought they were experimenting not so much to make foxes tame but to see how quickly it could be done and what other effects breeding for 'tameness' might have on a canine species. They could then relate it back to how wolves were domesticated into dog breeds as diverse as we have now.

Or maybe we're thinking of entirely different things!


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

diefenbaker said:


> Apparently ( according to my extensive google research ) wolves self-domesticated. Any that didn't were killed.


Ok, wolves self domesticated so why do we feel the need to force it on those who did not self domesticate?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Meet Oakey, she's a wolf x malamute and belongs to a friend of mine. She's been rehomed several times before landing with my friend. Oakey is now 14 years old which means my friend has had her for 10 years  and she's very happy in her home. Oakey is very aloof, does as she pleases and prefers to spend 95% of her time outside (she won't come in if it's snowing and will make sure everyone knows it's snowing, more so if she's not out in it). Oakey also does not like strangers and takes along time to adjust to people, even then sometimes she doesn't want to know them.


































Hard to think she's 14 because she can certainly keep up with Brody most of the time.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Mulish said:


> Was that from the (I think) Panorama documentary awhile back? I thought they were experimenting not so much to make foxes tame but to see how quickly it could be done and what other effects breeding for 'tameness' might have on a canine species. They could then relate it back to how wolves were domesticated into dog breeds as diverse as we have now.
> 
> Or maybe we're thinking of entirely different things!


It could have been, it's pretty well know about I'm sure!

Yes it was an experiment to see how quickly it can happen and how it changed them. It wasn't to make foxes tame for the sake of it no, but I still don't agree with it.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

kateh8888 said:


> This comment seems very 'breedist' to me. Judging a breed on one possible incident? You may want to look at the breeder in question, not the breed.
> 
> Wolf dogs are a massive commitment. They can and do make great companions in the right, educated home. In referring to wolf dogs, I am meaning Czech, Saarloos, etc. Not wolf hybrids.


But it is wolf hybrids that Blitz was talking about, not the ones you mention. There is nothing breedist about pointing out the dangers of keeping a wild animal as a pet, because the wolf is a wolf, not a breed of dog.

I expect with genetics they will soon be able to breed a domestic at big enough to mate with a leopard and sell them off as hybrid pets.

Wolves are wonderful in their own environment and that is where they deserve to be left.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

sezeelson said:


> Ok, wolves self domesticated so why do we feel the need to force it on those who did not self domesticate?


Who is we ? Last time I looked there weren't any wild wolves living in my house and the traps I'd laid in my garden hadn't caught any. Of course I'd laid these traps before my extensive google research which revealed they were all dead.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

diefenbaker said:


> Who is we ? Last time I looked there weren't any wild wolves living in my house and the traps I'd laid in my garden hadn't caught any. Of course I'd laid these traps before my extensive google research which revealed they were all dead.


Oh ok, Thanks for being a joke but I was trying to learn more about the topic...


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

sezeelson said:


> Oh ok, Thanks for being a joke but I was trying to learn more about the topic...


It's not a joke. There are no wild wolves in the UK. There is talk about reintroduction in Scotland but I can't see it happening. As far as the UK is concerned leaving wolves in their natural environment means NIMBY. That's why I find some of these comments rather strange.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

diefenbaker said:


> It's not a joke. There are no wild wolves in the UK. There is talk about reintroduction in Scotland but I can't see it happening. As far as the UK is concerned leaving wolves in their natural environment means NIMBY. That's why I find some of these comments rather strange.


Yes I know there are no wolves left in the UK.

I want to know about why people would want a hybrid and what it's like to live with one. I didn't mention exclusively UK, I don't care where they're owned.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Mulish said:


> OP seemed to want to start a positive thread for people to share their experiences rather than a debate on the pros and cons of wolf hybrids. They did also state in another thread that their (very beautiful) wolf dog is a rescue, although I know not everyone will have read that. So, whilst I agree with both this bolded part and the 'wolves aren't pets' sentiments expressed, I do feel it's a bit mean spirited to deliberately use someone's thread to say the kinds of things they asked people (politely, imo) not to.


Last year (almost to the day), the same OP was asking about tips for the 11w/o "purebred" husky s/he was about to get on the 16th:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/working-sports-dogs/235378-tips-how-get-my-puppy-started.html

This morning s/he was also asking how to get "a year old thread" deleted because it's no longer needed: (post 7)
http://www.petforums.co.uk/introductions/305655-hello-pet-forums.html

Now she's back and has a wolfdog, but no mention of the husky. :huh:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> Last year (almost to the day), the same OP was asking about tips for the 11w/o "purebred" husky s/he was about to get on the 16th:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/working-sports-dogs/235378-tips-how-get-my-puppy-started.html
> 
> ...


Must be a very busy household with a young husky AND a wolfdog, not to mention the menagerie of other 'rescued' animals in the household...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Last year (almost to the day), the same OP was asking about tips for the 11w/o "purebred" husky s/he was about to get on the 16th:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/working-sports-dogs/235378-tips-how-get-my-puppy-started.html
> 
> ...





Phoolf said:


> Must be a very busy household with a young husky AND a wolfdog, not to mention the menagerie of other 'rescued' animals in the household...


Oh dear, looks like someone's been rumbled :laugh:


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Last year (almost to the day), the same OP was asking about tips for the 11w/o "purebred" husky s/he was about to get on the 16th:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/working-sports-dogs/235378-tips-how-get-my-puppy-started.html
> 
> ...


 Stop it with your sleuthing! I'm still trying to believe we live in a lovely world full of responsible and kindly folk. Now if you don't mind, I'll be sitting over there with my fingers in my ears and my eyes closed until this thread drops off the first page, and therefore out of my consciousness...


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Mulish said:


> Stop it with your sleuthing! I'm still trying to believe we live in a lovely world full of responsible and kindly folk. Now if you don't mind, I'll be sitting over there with my fingers in my ears and my eyes closed until this thread drops off the first page, and therefore out of my consciousness...


With you ALL the way on this one!! .... good ol' internet eh!! brings out some "strange ones"


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh god, I never bother to trawl through people's threads - tend to just answer the post in question. OP may not have mentioned the Husky because its not relevant to the thread, she just wanted to know if anyone had a wolf hybrid!

If I post about the Mals I hope people don't think I've got shot of the terriers just because I don't mention them! 

Whether we agree with WH or not is not what this thread is about but don't think OP will find anyone here who has a hybrid anyway.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Oh god, I never bother to trawl through people's threads - tend to just answer the post in question. OP may not have mentioned the Husky because its not relevant to the thread, she just wanted to know if anyone had a wolf hybrid!
> 
> *If I post about the Mals I hope people don't think I've got shot of the terriers just because I don't mention them! *
> 
> Whether we agree with WH or not is not what this thread is about but don't think OP will find anyone here who has a hybrid anyway.


No MM, because the terriers do get mentioned somewhere along the lines anyway - if not in that thread, then in others. They feature in your siggie. We know the lengths you have to go to keep Kali and/or the Mals separate from them. I'd like to bet most of us here can remember at least one thread started about an encounter between them which ended up in tears. We know their names. However, I was referring to the OP not mentioning the husky - _at all _, in any thread started or replied to this year except the one I linked to above. Not even your own about the Alaskan Noble Companion Dogs (the wolf hybrid/wolfdog did get mentioned ).

As for "trawling" through another member's threads, neither do I normally, unless a previous thread is specifically referred to by an OP - not like me to be a forum sleuth, but something just didn't sit right, so to give the OP the benefit of the doubt , I decided to do what others obviously did and find out where she mentioned rescuing this WD - I did, BTW, and if she did rescue it, then fair play to her but still no mention of the husky.


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> But it is wolf hybrids that Blitz was talking about, not the ones you mention. There is nothing breedist about pointing out the dangers of keeping a wild animal as a pet, because the wolf is a wolf, not a breed of dog.
> 
> I expect with genetics they will soon be able to breed a domestic at big enough to mate with a leopard and sell them off as hybrid pets.
> 
> Wolves are wonderful in their own environment and that is where they deserve to be left.


I completely agree with you. I misunderstood as the term 'hybrid' was not actually used in Blitz post.


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Without sounding dim - What breed is your dog ?  Is is a genuine wolf hybrid? What is it crossed with?
> 
> ***I dont own a sibe or Alaskan Mal so hope i'm allowed to comment***


Thats alright, I just don't want drama with other folk. And her mum is arctic wolf/Siberian husky mix and her dad is full timber wolf.


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Is it even legal to own an actual Wolf??? As opposed to one crossed quite extensively with a GSD or other snow type dog......


Under some terms, yes. Each state has there own laws tho.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I see your point LiznMilly I don't look through threads either unless I remember specifics then I have, rarely come up with anything though tbh so don't bother now, lol.

I don't agree with wolf hybrids AT ALL and have said so in threads before, one today by op actually. What bugs me even more though is why in a Country which persecutes wild wolves they would want to cross them with dogs. I think they have it all very wrong. They need to admire the wild wolves for what they are and not try to duplicate them for their own selfish pleasures.

Not aimed at you OP but I hope since you have seen first hand how people cannot always cope with these hybrids you do all you can to discourage the breeding of them. Also that you play a part in trying to persuade your governing members (Sarah Palin in particular) that their persecution of wolves, the brutality they use and their ignorance is seen by many many other Countries, including your own, as completely barbaric and abhorrent! You do not want your Country alikened to China in animal cruelty they see as acceptable!


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> I have no idea but I imagine you can get licenses etc for it. Esp as OP is in the states not the UK.
> 
> Im intrigued to learn more about what there actually like though.
> 
> ...


Well in some cases folk keep then in a cage or pen in the back yard cause theres just to much wolf to handle. Mine has a lot of wolf in her but I have worked thinks out in the 2 years I have had her. ''Ie do they do well in a house environment?''-With mine its up and down. I have to be with her most the time or she will chew and mess up everything. I put a gate in the living room so she can only walk around in the living room and the kitchen and she dose really good with that. ''Or do they tend to live out (I can see the dog is tethered.)''-I'm working on off lead training but its coming very slow and I'll most likely never be able to let her off. I have a chain I put her on to run around when I'm outside with her, I also have a 25ft lead and a 37ft lead for when I take her to the woods. Shes also trained for mushing so she gets her running in and gets tired out and on weekends I take her to the fenced in dog park and she loves meeting all the other dogs and being able to run free off lead. Potty training is super hard perk with them, shes still not 100% but shes doing better. She has a high pray drive, will try to chase all small things but shes shy around strangers. Shes also a great body guard, jump out in front of me and will growl, her back fur will stand up, and snap at the guys if i give the signal,we live in a bad town where thugs are very and you need to watch every move or your get mugged, rapped, shot, stabbed, yea pretty much everything you can think of around here. Idk if that was all you wanted to know, feel free to ask if you would like to know anything else.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

My guess is that the OPs dog is a Saarloos Wolfdog/Wolfhound. 
Maybe a Czech Wolfdog but looks more Saarloos to me. 
Both of these are recognized breeds by FCI and AKC. Don't quote me but I think that's right. 
Am I right OP?

In any case that isn't F1 or even an any more distant hybrid. That is a dog for sure.

I've worked with wolves (Europeans and Iberics) and I've also worked with some supposed "Czech wolfdogs" (which we all suspected had been bred back to wolf lines- not technically allowed but it happens alot in Europe I'm told. They often have a famous Czech wolfdog sire in their ancestry but the gene pool has been meddled with). 

Actual hybrids and breeding back to wolves as above I'm opposed to. Wolves are fearful wild (yet beautiful and fascinating) animals. Crossing them with a domestic dog leaves you with an offspring that isn't quite wolf (and doesn't fully fit in with his wild relatives), yet nor can he properly do so or cope with the stresses of life around humans. Still wild. They are neither wolf, nor dog. It's cruel. 
I've heard some horror stories about some poor rescued F1 wolf hybrids.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

lemmsy said:


> My guess is that the OPs dog is a Saarloos Wolfdog/Wolfhound.
> Maybe a Czech Wolfdog but looks more Saarloos to me.
> Both of these are recognized breeds by FCI and AKC. Don't quote me but I think that's right.
> Am I right OP?
> ...


Wrong, on the previous page the OP said "her mum is arctic wolf/Siberian husky mix and her dad is full timber wolf."


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> Last year (almost to the day), the same OP was asking about tips for the 11w/o "purebred" husky s/he was about to get on the 16th:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/working-sports-dogs/235378-tips-how-get-my-puppy-started.html
> 
> ...


Yes I made the post about the 11 w/o husky. Another family took him, that's why I wasn't on for so long feeling I had no use for this site and with little time to sit here and chat I was very busy also finishing school. Is there anything wrong with that tho? Just asking.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I didn't read that Sharloid, not read the whole thread yet tbh. I thought there was Mal in her but the Husky explains things as she has the mask of a Mal/Husky which wolves don't have.

I think the Alaskan Noble Companion Dog is much more wolf like yet apparently has no wolf in it at all, from what people from the States on FB have said.


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

Yea considering this is the first pet forum I have ever gotten into, I didn't know this much drama would go on. I simply just wanted to share tips and pics about our dogs we love. Seeing how most the folk turned this into a debate about rather it is right or not to have a WD, I will say what I feel. Under some cases I do feel 'SOME' homes are alright for 'SOME' dogs. I do not agree with so many folk breeding the wolves with the dogs. I do think tho that all these WD's need a place to live, a home and folk to take care of them sense they are not fully wolf nor dog. That's why I rescued mine, to give her a safe place to live. And I want to make this clear to you all, I only say she is a WD cause this is what I see and am told by a well known animal rehabilitator, and the breeders of my dog. I have never had her tested for wolf or anything. 'SO ANYONE WHO SAYS OF THAT'S NOT WOLF, I'M ONLY GOING BY WHAT I WAS TOLD'. The way I see it you cant tell 100% if a animal has wolf in it just by the internet. Another note to you all, look into the history of the Native Americans. Many of them Trusted the wolf to watch over there family's and so on, that's why I like having mine. Its sad to see so many folk just bashing the wolf cause it may have did something that was wrong to us. The world is getting more and more people rather you see it or not. The gov it cutting more and more of the animals land. We are on there land, it was never ours. In New York they just shoot the wolf cause it was there along wit other wildlife. Today I tried to save a turtle that was trying to cross the road, what happen you may ask, CARS MOVED OVER TO THE SIDE HE WAS ON JUST TO HIT HIM! We have no respect for wildlife anymore. Soon its going to get so bad the only place wolves will be is in homes! Also I am 19, I have been home schooled all my life, and I'm a girl. Now if you all don't mind, I would love to hear any stories about folk who have a wolf or wolfdog in the family along with huskies and malamutes. I love all breeds of dogs but I'm asking just this three cause I'm looking into another dog soon. Thank you for reading and I hope YOU ALL can get along and not turn this into something its not! Also I would like to add, I don't really care what my dog is, I saved her and I love her with all my heart. That's what matters to me.


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

Just a little something for you to read.Wild Wolves | Native American Encyclopedia


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> Meet Oakey, she's a wolf x malamute and belongs to a friend of mine. She's been rehomed several times before landing with my friend. Oakey is now 14 years old which means my friend has had her for 10 years  and she's very happy in her home. Oakey is very aloof, does as she pleases and prefers to spend 95% of her time outside (she won't come in if it's snowing and will make sure everyone knows it's snowing, more so if she's not out in it). Oakey also does not like strangers and takes along time to adjust to people, even then sometimes she doesn't want to know them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the dogs! Very nice SpringerHusky.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

valpuppy8059 said:


> Yes I made the post about the 11 w/o husky. Another family took him, that's why I wasn't on for so long feeling I had no use for this site and with little time to sit here and chat I was very busy also finishing school. Is there anything wrong with that tho? Just asking.


OK, so the husky sale fell through. No problem there ... Except from what you've said yourself, on this very thread, you already had the wolfdog/hybrid:



> Mine has a lot of wolf in her but I have worked thinks out* in the 2 years I have had her*


So you had a dog to talk about/discuss, yet last year, the_ wolfdog/hybrid _never got a mention.



valpuppy8059 said:


> Yea considering this is the first pet forum I have ever gotten into, I didn't know this much drama would go on.


Ohhh, it gets waaay worse than this at times - and this site is tame compared to others 



> I simply just wanted to share tips and pics about our dogs we love.


Nothing wrong with that. We all do the same thing every day with our own breeds/crosses/dogs. However, this is a free-for-all forum, even if you specifically target a particular niche, anyone reading this thread can log in and reply. You can't dictate who does and doesn't answer your thread or what they say. We're just as entitled to our opinions as you are to yours.



> Seeing how most the folk turned this into a debate about rather it is right or not to have a WD, I will say what I feel. Under some cases I do feel 'SOME' homes are alright for 'SOME' dogs. I do not agree with so many folk breeding the wolves with the dogs. I do think tho that all these WD's need a place to live, a home and folk to take care of them sense *they are not fully wolf nor dog*.


That's the point people are trying to make though. They simply don't fit in. They're neither pets nor wild. Their existence is purely for the selfish, arrogant reason "Because we can". 



> That's why I rescued mine, to give her a safe place to live. And I want to make this clear to you all, I only say she is a WD cause this is what I see and am told by a well known animal rehabilitator, and the breeders of my dog. I have never had her tested for wolf or anything. 'SO ANYONE WHO SAYS OF THAT'S NOT WOLF, I'M ONLY GOING BY WHAT I WAS TOLD'.


Wolf-dogs and wolf-hybrids are 2 different things. Wolf hybrids are half wolf. Wolf-dogs have wolf-ancestry (or a stronger/closer wolf-ancestry than most) but aren't directly hybrids. So a timber wolf, hybridised with a wolfxmal is 3/4 wolf, 1/4 Mal. That's what you claim to have, but again, you're only going by what you've been told, so you COULD have a wolf-dog.



> The way I see it you cant tell 100% if a animal has wolf in it just by the internet.


Agree with you there, but that also goes for your rehabilitator. 



> Another note to you all, look into the history of the Native Americans. Many of them Trusted the wolf to watch over there family's and so on, that's why I like having mine. Its sad to see so many folk just bashing the wolf cause it may have did something that was wrong to us.


Nobody here's "bashing" the wolf. Many (myself included) love/admire the wolf, but firmly believe that they belong in the wild, and not as breeding stock for part-domesticated misfits. :nonod:

As for Joe Public, people fear what they don't understand. They don't understand the wolf, and because it plays the bad guy in so many fairy stories they believe the story and close their minds to fact. The only cure for narrow-mindedness is education, but people have to _want _to learn.



> The world is getting more and more people rather you see it or not. The gov it cutting more and more of the animals land.


This is a completely different topic. FWIW you're right, people believe they have a God-given right to have kids (and in most countries, as many kids as they want) and carry on their genetic line whilst advances in medical sciences are ensuring people live way longer than they have historically. I'm willing to have that convo with you, but it's O/T here.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

How does one know the parentage of their pup when it was rescued from being tied up. And why would you go to a 'wolf expert who confirmed she was part wolf' if you know the parentage of this pup? If your dog is indeed HALF wolf, I'm afraid I don't think you could be keeping it as a pet, 'wolf hybrids' (and those who are not) are third or fourth generation in most cases, not half and half. 

All very odd.

Edit: Sorry, I see I was wrong, OP is claiming her dog is 3/4 wild wolf! Brilliant.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

valpuppy8059 said:


> Another note to you all, look into the history of the Native Americans. Many of them Trusted the wolf to watch over there family's and so on


Can you provide sources? I don't like misinformation and all I see when I look are romantacized, fictional stories wrapped up in modern shamanism , not real history. The native american's only beast of burden prior to the spaniards bringing over horses was the dog. Note dog, not wolf. They had dogs as companion animals and for guarding purposes, not wolves.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

valpuppy8059 said:


> Well in some cases folk keep then in a cage or pen in the back yard cause theres just to much wolf to handle. Mine has a lot of wolf in her but I have worked thinks out in the 2 years I have had her. ''Ie do they do well in a house environment?''-With mine its up and down. I have to be with her most the time or she will chew and mess up everything. I put a gate in the living room so she can only walk around in the living room and the kitchen and she dose really good with that. ''Or do they tend to live out (I can see the dog is tethered.)''-I'm working on off lead training but its coming very slow and I'll most likely never be able to let her off. I have a chain I put her on to run around when I'm outside with her, I also have a 25ft lead and a 37ft lead for when I take her to the woods. Shes also trained for mushing so she gets her running in and gets tired out and on weekends I take her to the fenced in dog park and she loves meeting all the other dogs and being able to run free off lead. Potty training is super hard perk with them, shes still not 100% but shes doing better. She has a high pray drive, will try to chase all small things but shes shy around strangers. Shes also a great body guard, jump out in front of me and will growl, her back fur will stand up, and snap at the guys if i give the signal,we live in a bad town where thugs are very and you need to watch every move or your get mugged, rapped, shot, stabbed, yea pretty much everything you can think of around here. Idk if that was all you wanted to know, feel free to ask if you would like to know anything else.


Thank you for answering - I am genuinely amazed / interested.

Good on your for taking her in - Quite frankly an adult dog (expression used lightly) which cant be left in the house / chews / isnt toilet trained and cant be let off lead sound like my worst night mare 

I cant help but think a animal showing those kind of signs I would imagine would be considerably happier living outside in a enclosure.

How is she around other dogs at the dog park? I mean if she has a very high prey drive do you have to be careful who she socialises with? Are other owners wary of her? **Asked niavely as il be the first to admit if a owner told me their animal was 3/4 wolf then I wouldnt be in a hurry to let Millie of lead to 'play'**

It doesnt sound like the nicest of areas -  Do you think to ane extent they have become almost a form of 'status' dog? I can imagine their drive must be quite intense 

There no denying your dog is beautiful  Just its so alien to me and personally I wouldnt ever want one in a domesticated situation.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

valpuppy8059 said:


> Yea considering this is the first pet forum I have ever gotten into, I didn't know this much drama would go on. I simply just wanted to share tips and pics about our dogs we love. Seeing how most the folk turned this into a debate about rather it is right or not to have a WD, I will say what I feel. Under some cases I do feel 'SOME' homes are alright for 'SOME' dogs. I do not agree with so many folk breeding the wolves with the dogs. I do think tho that all these WD's need a place to live, a home and folk to take care of them sense they are not fully wolf nor dog. That's why I rescued mine, to give her a safe place to live. And I want to make this clear to you all, I only say she is a WD cause this is what I see and am told by a well known animal rehabilitator, and the breeders of my dog. I have never had her tested for wolf or anything. 'SO ANYONE WHO SAYS OF THAT'S NOT WOLF, I'M ONLY GOING BY WHAT I WAS TOLD'. The way I see it you cant tell 100% if a animal has wolf in it just by the internet. Another note to you all, look into the history of the Native Americans. Many of them Trusted the wolf to watch over there family's and so on, that's why I like having mine. Its sad to see so many folk just bashing the wolf cause it may have did something that was wrong to us. The world is getting more and more people rather you see it or not. The gov it cutting more and more of the animals land. We are on there land, it was never ours. In New York they just shoot the wolf cause it was there along wit other wildlife. Today I tried to save a turtle that was trying to cross the road, what happen you may ask, CARS MOVED OVER TO THE SIDE HE WAS ON JUST TO HIT HIM! We have no respect for wildlife anymore. Soon its going to get so bad the only place wolves will be is in homes! Also I am 19, I have been home schooled all my life, and I'm a girl. Now if you all don't mind, I would love to hear any stories about folk who have a wolf or wolfdog in the family along with huskies and malamutes. I love all breeds of dogs but I'm asking just this three cause I'm looking into another dog soon. Thank you for reading and I hope YOU ALL can get along and not turn this into something its not! Also I would like to add, I don't really care what my dog is, I saved her and I love her with all my heart. That's what matters to me.


You will not find many owners of wolf hybrids to discuss with on this forum, since keeping a wolf hybrid such as yours is illegal in the UK. Wolfdogs are a different matter altogether.

I did meet someone once who told me his dog was a cross of Siberian husky and Canadian Timber wolf, but he just looked like a husky to me in his photograph.

I just wanted to say that if a turtle, or anything else for that matter, was trying to cross the road in the UK, the traffic would patiently stop and wait for it. I have seen long traffic queues waiting for a pigeon to cross as it obviously couldn't fly, I have seen the police come out to guard a swan that was stranded away for water and in danger of getting run over. I have seen traffic waiting for a New Forest mare to feed her foal in the road.

My old retriever lay down half way across a busy road and could not get up again. All the traffic waited patiently while two of the drivers got out and helped to lift him to his feet.

I can't imagine living anywhere where they would try to run down the wildlife.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

kateh8888 said:


> I completely agree with you. I misunderstood as the term 'hybrid' was not actually used in Blitz post.


apologies but the breeder I was talking about is breeding 'wolf dogs' and is claiming some are timber wolf crosses but obviously that would be illegal so they are just dog crossbreeds with wolf characteristics - so probably not a lot worse than a malamute going to a home that lets them escape and run riot and kill pets.
The problem being that the term 'wolf dog' is very emotive and encourages novices to get one because it sounds exciting. The breeders should not be selling them on facebook!


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

How is your dog with trusting and building a relationship with humans?

Does she have a strong bond with you? Similar to that of a dog or is she more aloof and independent?

How long did it take when you rescued her, for her to begin to trust you?

How does she play? Would she play games like fetch? Or tugga? Or is she disinterested in things like that?


Debates happen on this forum all the time! So don't worry! And don't feel as though you have to explain yourself!
My opinion is against breeding and buying hybrids, but I'm still intrigued and there are still hybrids already out there that deserve a home and to be looked after.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

sharloid said:


> Wrong, on the previous page the OP said "her mum is arctic wolf/Siberian husky mix and her dad is full timber wolf."





valpuppy8059 said:


> Thats alright, I just don't want drama with other folk. And her mum is arctic wolf/Siberian husky mix and her dad is full timber wolf.


Apologies I missed this. If that is actually the case then something needs to be clarified:

She is NOT a wolfdog. 
She is a HYBRID.

Wolfdog breeds (the likes of which include the Saarloos wolfhound and the Czech wolfdog) are relatively new breeds (late 19th or early 20th Century) who were originally derived from crossings between certain wolf types (Carpathian wolves in the case of the Czechs) and a large dog breed (usually GSD). This was done with the aim to create a better, stronger working dog. 
These breeds are recognized now by FCI and AKC organizations and can be seen in the show rings in Europe. They are dogs. They are very specialized and tricky to own. But dogs all the same. They do not have any at all "recent" wolf blood. 
That said, some people are messing around with the gene pool and crossing back to wolves. Unofficially/illegally.

What I would ask the OP is if she has any guarantee or proof of her girl's heritage. I'm always doubtful when people suggest a dog is an actual wolf hybrid. There is lots of crossing breeding of "wolfy looking dogs" and the breeders (poor ones) market them as wolf hybrids to unsuspecting/gullible people. This is very common.

I know the OP mentioned her dog is a rescue, so it must be difficult to 100% trace. I'm no expert but from my experience with wolves and wolfdogs. I must say that she looks like a wolfdog, rather than a hybrid. She is very doggy.

The photo SpringerHusky posted also does not look like a hybrid but a wolfdog (or one of those "phoney" wolfy looking crosses). Dog nonetheless and very beautiful too.  

Let me tell you a little story:
I person I know of rescued a wolf hybrid. Someone had been illegally mating German Shepherds to illegally imported European wolves. She has proof that this was a genuine F1 wolf hybrid. 
The offspring were sold to people who paid an absolute packet for them. 
Like usual they had few problems with the pup for the first month or so but as the pup aged (wolves have slightly different socialization/developmental periods to dogs), her behaviour, as you would expect became clearly correlated of that of an animal that was not a domesticated one, wild. 
This happens with many wild animals kept in human/inappropriate environments. I have worked too with illegally imported primates, chimpanzees above all. Usually whilst the chimp is an infant there are few problems but as they develop and start to behave essentially like a normal adolescent chimpanzee, serious problems develop, often at the expense of the "owner" (a punch in the face from a chimpanzee leaves you scared for life and requiring major plastic surgery to reconstruct your face. They have INCREDIBLE STRENGTH).

Of course chimpanzees and wolves are very different. But the principle remains the same: wild animals (even part-wild) in human environments- not good.

The F1 I speak of showed the usual behaviour. No consciousness of physical barriers, very strong/difficult guarding behaviour, extreme noise sensitivity (a wolf's hearing is considerably more sensitive than that of a dog), killing other animals (socializing REAL wolf hybrids with unknown dogs- ones that they don't live with or have learnt to except- is often an impossible task)..
In the end she ended up locked in a small cage, covered in her own faeces most of the time. 
She was fortunately saved by a very kind person who was able (after some time) to integrate her with her own (very well balanced) large breed dogs. She did ok with them but was not walked as encountering other unknown dogs on a walk would not have been manageable or safe. She remained ever mistrustful and extremely frightened of all people, bar one person. She had a large run/area outside so that she could exercise and have space. This also meant that they could avoid in instances of very difficult guarding behaviour. The run was large and fenced in with a roof, so that she could not escape from it. 
She nonetheless, slept in the house at night with them and the dogs.

Fireworks were a nightmare and caused her agony (incredibly sensitive hearing). She had to be fully sedated to try and help. One year, after a firework went off, in her fear and blind panic, she fought through the highest dose of sedation that the vet/owners had been able to give her and ran, hit and went through the welded barrier that they had at the top of the stairs to keep her secure and flew down the stairs. She fell and broke her neck. That is how she died. 

You'll know when you've got a wolf hybrid.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

valpuppy8059 said:


> Its sad to see so many folk just bashing the wolf cause it may have did something that was wrong to us. The world is getting more and more people rather you see it or not. The gov it cutting more and more of the animals land.


Just to make it clear. I'm not wolf bashing. 
I love them. I think they are beautiful, fascinating creatures. 
They are also fearful, shy creatures. 
I have some very treasured photos and memories of the ones I worked with (rescued after being shot by farmers/ orphaned when mother shot- all from Spain). 
But I want to see them in the wild and at peace where they belong. 
There is currently a petition in Spain fighting against the mass culling of wolves (wolf free zones) even when they pose no threat to farmers/industry.

True wolf hybrids struggle with life because they do not belong with wolves nor with dogs/humans.

Wolfdogs are quite different. They are recognized dog breeds and have no recent wolf blood.

All the best with your wolfdog or hybrid or whatever she may be and well done for keeping her happy and safe


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Well said lemmsy, and thank you for clearing that up. I wasn't sure myself but got the gist from your previous post that wolf-dogs and hybrids were divided by length of time/dilution of the wolf-blood. Tragic story about how the hybrid girlie died 

OP, I don't think anyone here has said anything that suggests we may think you don't love your dog/hybrid. We just have morals which means we're against the hybridisation of wolves with dogs.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

The title of this thread is 'wolfdog' not wolf hybrid.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Blitz said:


> The title of this thread is 'wolfdog' not wolf hybrid.


Indeed. But if the OP's girl's parentage is as she says it is, then she does not own a wolfdog (these are breeds of dog and completely different to hybrids), she owns a wolf hybrid. They are not one of the same.

This is why hybrids are being mentioned.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

lemmsy said:


> Indeed. But if the OP's girl's parentage is as she says it is, then she does not own a wolfdog (these are breeds of dog and completely different to hybrids), she owns a wolf hybrid. They are not one of the same.
> 
> This is why hybrids are being mentioned.


oh yes, I realise that. It was just that people assumed I was giving hybrid experience when I was talking about a wolfdog as per the title. I think there is some confusion.
anyway it sounds like it might be a wind up according to our internet detective :laugh: so does not really matter.

By the way I have enjoyed reading the real wolf hybrid stuff.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

LinznMilly said:


> Well said lemmsy, and thank you for clearing that up. I wasn't sure myself but got the gist from your previous post that wolf-dogs and hybrids were divided by length of time/dilution of the wolf-blood. Tragic story about how the hybrid girlie died


Yes, essentially.
Wolfdogs (czechs and saarloos and others) are relatively knew but recognized breeds of dog. There should be no new wolf blood (only from the original crossings as the breed was "formed" as I understand it). That said a minority are mucking about with the gene pool (they make sure that there is a famous Czech WD champion sire in the lines and register them incorrectly when they can).

Czech wolfdog


















Saarloos Wolfhound









Wolf hybrids - Wolfdogs,Wolf Hybrids, Northern Inuit, Tamaskan, Wolf-like dogs


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oaky is very interesting and has been confirmed as a wolf hybrid (there's restrictions to owning them where oaky is) but of course whose to say someone didn't lie as she is a rescue after all but the local animal control believe she's a mix and she has no problem going after small dogs, hates strangers-hides away and will destroy thing inside, she likes to be outside.

On another note, i've met real wolves and wolf hybrids in a sanctuary. This boy is supposed to be more wolf than dog, rescued after he destroyed his owners home. He was only about a year old here, it was fun to find he loved tummy rubs 


















Then I also met a wolf who wagged her tail, it was quite interesting (i'm unsure if her story)
[youtube_browser]C0klwPCGfHE[/youtube_browser]

It was fascinating to learn about them and allot of traits were very simular to Maya the malamute I have back in the UK. Wolves, Wolf hybrids and Wolf dogs are fascinating that's for sure x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Awe she is lovely SH, look at that wag - beautiful creatures that's for sure.

I like the Saarloos and that's about as far as I'd want to go with a wolf look alike but then I'd rather stick with Mals. There is someone on here with a Saarloos OP but she doesn't come on often and hardly any pics unfortunately.


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

Okay yall listen up. I have had my wolf-THING for 2 years now. Back when I made that husky post my family was trying to find her a new home cause she was messing up the house and all along with not being house trained was a pain. So I was looking all over high and low for a home and came across the 11 w/o husky that i planned on getting cause I thought I had a home picked our till they said they had no more room for another wolf-THING so we didn't get the husky pup. Dose that say enough for yall yet? I don't believe I was talking about that husky here anyway now was I? As for the thing about ''wolf bashing'' I wasn't just talking about here that's why I said about the folk in New York and didn't say anything about yall. Also I said wolfdog cause that's what everyone around here in the USA says. NOT ALL SAY HYBRID! Also about the ''cant tell if its fully wolf or not in a pic'' someone said about ''well neither can your Animal Rehabilitator'' did you ever think that maybe the AR lives a county away from me and I went and seen her so she could see my wolf-THING irl!?!?! WTF are some of you folk thinking!? I ALSO KNOW NOT MANY WOLF-THING OWNERS ARE HERE THAT'S WHY I ALSO PUT IN HUSKY AND MALAMUTE! Gawd!


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

As I had said I didn't care what my dog is I LOVE HER NO MATTER WHAT! I came here and made this hoping to make friends but yall had to crush that hope didn't you!? Yes tho some of you have been nice so this dose not apply to you.


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> Oaky is very interesting and has been confirmed as a wolf hybrid (there's restrictions to owning them where oaky is) but of course whose to say someone didn't lie as she is a rescue after all but the local animal control believe she's a mix and she has no problem going after small dogs, hates strangers-hides away and will destroy thing inside, she likes to be outside.
> 
> On another note, i've met real wolves and wolf hybrids in a sanctuary. This boy is supposed to be more wolf than dog, rescued after he destroyed his owners home. He was only about a year old here, it was fun to find he loved tummy rubs
> 
> ...


Very nice! I have always loved the black wolves. And yes indeed.


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Thank you for answering - I am genuinely amazed / interested.
> 
> Good on your for taking her in - Quite frankly an adult dog (expression used lightly) which cant be left in the house / chews / isnt toilet trained and cant be let off lead sound like my worst night mare
> 
> ...


''How is she around other dogs at the dog park?''- She dose great so far. There was this pit bull one time who tried to attack her and she just curled up on the ground showing her teeth but then the pit bulls owner came over and said sorry hes know for fighting with other dogs.

''I mean if she has a very high prey drive do you have to be careful who she socialises with?''- Sometimes yes if the other dog(s) are small but shes never tried to attack or hurt another animal yet. The only reason I have to keep an eye on her is cause she likes to jump on the other dog(s) and pin them down.

''Are other owners wary of her?''- I have never met another owner yet who has been scared of her or afraid she would hurt another dog. Most folk are all ''Oh wow look at how nicely she plays with them'' and so on.

''There no denying your dog is beautiful ''- Thank you. Its more then just the beauty tho. She is my best friend and I love her to death.


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

sezeelson said:


> How is your dog with trusting and building a relationship with humans?
> 
> Does she have a strong bond with you? Similar to that of a dog or is she more aloof and independent?
> 
> ...


''How is your dog with trusting and building a relationship with humans?''- At first she is really she, even more so with men. She loves children. For a stranger it could take a few days or a few weeks depending. Also dogs are not dumb(not that you said they were or anything), if your a bad person shes just plane not going to trust you.

''Does she have a strong bond with you? Similar to that of a dog or is she more aloof and independent?''- Yes. Very strong bond. I think it helps that I don't just use words to communicate but also body language and sounds as in the way I move or show teeth or growl,howl,huff, just common wolf lango.

''How long did it take when you rescued her, for her to begin to trust you?''-For me it was a few days. For the fest of the family it was a few months and for my step dad, she still don't trust him. But then again when someone hates you, would you trust him?

''How does she play? Would she play games like fetch? Or tugga? Or is she disinterested in things like that?''- She loves tugga and fetch the glow ball and stick. She also loves to play find the treat. But after a long day of playing we like to just sit back and relax and watch the crazy folk around here.

''Debates happen on this forum all the time! So don't worry! And don't feel as though you have to explain yourself!
My opinion is against breeding and buying hybrids, but I'm still intrigued and there are still hybrids already out there that deserve a home and to be looked after.''-Well I understand that but we couldn't debate this on another forum? About explaining myself, I deal with my step dad who takes everything you say and twist it into something different. I don't want to see that going on here too you know? I just want everyone to know the truth about stuff. And I'm with you there about the breeding. Its just wrong. But the ones that are already out there need a home and I don't believe folk should bash other folk because they want to talk about the wolf-THING they saved from getting killed. I don't know the difference between a hybrid and a WD. Around here in the USA its all pretty much the same. Thank you for the interest in my wolf-THING btw.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

valpuppy8059 said:


> ''How is your dog with trusting and building a relationship with humans?''- At first she is really she, even more so with men. She loves children. For a stranger it could take a few days or a few weeks depending. Also dogs are not dumb(not that you said they were or anything), if your a bad person shes just plane not going to trust you.
> 
> ''Does she have a strong bond with you? Similar to that of a dog or is she more aloof and independent?''- Yes. Very strong bond. I think it helps that I don't just use words to communicate but also body language and sounds as in the way I move or show teeth or growl,howl,huff, just common wolf lango.
> 
> ...





valpuppy8059 said:


> ''How is she around other dogs at the dog park?''- She dose great so far. There was this pit bull one time who tried to attack her and she just curled up on the ground showing her teeth but then the pit bulls owner came over and said sorry hes know for fighting with other dogs.
> 
> ''I mean if she has a very high prey drive do you have to be careful who she socialises with?''- Sometimes yes if the other dog(s) are small but shes never tried to attack or hurt another animal yet. The only reason I have to keep an eye on her is cause she likes to jump on the other dog(s) and pin them down.
> 
> ''Are other owners wary of her?''- I have never met another owner yet who has been scared of her or afraid she would hurt another dog. Most folk are all ''Oh wow look at how nicely she plays with them'' and so on.


Really fascinating - you have an animal that is 3/4 wolf, but it behaves exactly like a dog! You're lucky that there are such understanding people around you - I wouldn't be so brave as to let my dog, or my child, near an animal that is 3/4 wolf.


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> Really fascinating - you have an animal that is 3/4 wolf, but it behaves exactly like a dog! You're lucky that there are such understanding people around you - I wouldn't be so brave as to let my dog, or my child, near an animal that is 3/4 wolf.


Well she grew up around my baby brother (hes 7 now) so it's no wonder shes nice around kids. And yes she acts about like a husky or those of the spits family. When folk see how she acts everyone just wants to pet,hug and love her.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

valpuppy8059 said:


> Okay yall listen up. *I have had my wolf-THING for 2 years now. Back when I made that husky post my family was trying to find her a new home cause she was messing up the house and all along with not being house trained was a pain.* So I was looking all over high and low for a home and came across the 11 w/o husky that i planned on getting cause I thought I had a home picked our till they said they had no more room for another wolf-THING so we didn't get the husky pup. Dose that say enough for yall yet? I don't believe I was talking about that husky here anyway now was I? As for the thing about ''wolf bashing'' I wasn't just talking about here that's why I said about the folk in New York and didn't say anything about yall. Also I said wolfdog cause that's what everyone around here in the USA says. NOT ALL SAY HYBRID! Also about the ''cant tell if its fully wolf or not in a pic'' someone said about ''well neither can your Animal Rehabilitator'' did you ever think that maybe the AR lives a county away from me and I went and seen her so she could see my wolf-THING irl!?!?! WTF are some of you folk thinking!? !


So your family were looking at rehoming a 1y/o wolf-dog because it messed up the house and wasn't housetrained, and replacing her with an 11w/o husky puppy. That makes sense.  :huh:



> *I ALSO KNOW NOT MANY WOLF-THING OWNERS ARE HERE THAT'S WHY I ALSO PUT IN HUSKY AND MALAMUTE*! Gawd


Noo ... you also put huskies and mals owners because you were looking for another mushing dog and wanted to discuss them. 

Also, that bit about the rehabilitator - if you bothered to click the link in lemmsy's post, you'd by now know that there's no way to say for sure that an animal has new wolf-blood in it at all. You certainly couldn't tell just by looking.



valpuppy8059 said:


> As I had said I didn't care what my dog is I LOVE HER NO MATTER WHAT! I came here and made this hoping to make friends but yall had to crush that hope didn't you!? Yes tho some of you have been nice so this dose not apply to you.


Nobody here's saying that you don't love the dog. That's not in question at all. And no, you don't have to explain yourself to anyone (myself included), but on a site that sees trolls and the like every day, if something doesn't add up, it will eventually be picked up on.



valpuppy8059 said:


> ''How is your dog with trusting and building a relationship with humans?''- At first she is really she, even more so with men. She loves children. For a stranger it could take a few days or a few weeks depending. Also dogs are not dumb(not that you said they were or anything), if your a bad person shes just plane not going to trust you.
> 
> ''Does she have a strong bond with you? Similar to that of a dog or is she more aloof and independent?''- Yes. Very strong bond. I think it helps that I don't just use words to communicate but also body language and sounds as in the way I move or show teeth or growl,howl,huff, just common wolf lango.
> 
> ...


Let me get this straight - right here, right now. Nobody's "bashing" you for owning a wolf-hybrid - that is what you say you have - an animal that is 3/4 wolf, 1/4 mal. That is a hybrid. A wolf-dog is a _breed of dog_. Did you even read lemmsy's posts on wolf-hybrids? :huh: People are ethically against the hybridisation of dogs and wolves - that's not an attack on you - nobody's saying you shouldn't have the dog because they're wrong. They're simply voicing their disgust at the unethical breeders who are arrogant enough to think they have the God-given right to mess around with nature once again. And when it's the animal that suffers (as it always is), can you really blame them?


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

To be honest OP, your "wolfdog" to me at least, doesn't look anything like the mix that it is claimed to be. It looks to me to be pretty much 100% agouti-coloured Siberian Husky and I find it hard to see any wolf in it at all. For a cross with Timber Wolf and Malamute in it, it looks extremely small.

These dogs below, for example, are all 100% pedigree Siberian Huskies and look similar to (and in some cases more wolflike than) yours.


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

I am also personally against wolf/dog hybrids and I know this is the dog section but what are people's opinions on cat hybrids?

These are seemly much more acceptable? And have become rather common mainly the bengals ( domestic x Asian leopard cat) and the savannahs ( serval x domestic) I have met quite a few high up savannahs and they are still very wild not something I would want in my house. 

Why do you think they are more acceptable?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

valpuppy8059 said:


> But the ones that are already out there need a home


The wolf HYBRIDS already out there need a sanctuary - and there are many. They don't need a "home" with folks who are uninformed and ignorant of their special needs. True hybrids do not fit in the human world and forcing them in to it is not in their best interest. That is what sanctuaries are for, that is what KNOWLEDGEABLE homes are for.



valpuppy8059 said:


> I don't know the difference between a hybrid and a WD. Around here in the USA its all pretty much the same. Thank you for the interest in my wolf-THING btw.


The difference has been explained to you several times in this thread. You might want to read some of the links provided...
And no, in the USA it's NOT pretty much the same. 
A dog is a dog, a wolf is a wolf, and a hybrid is a hybrid. And in many states it is illegal to have a hybrid (see? not the same), in most you need a special permit and have to have adequate enclosures for them. Are you aware of your local laws regarding hybrids?


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

purpleskyes said:


> I am also personally against wolf/dog hybrids and I know this is the dog section but what are people's opinions on cat hybrids?
> 
> These are seemly much more acceptable? And have become rather common mainly the bengals ( domestic x Asian leopard cat) and the savannahs ( serval x domestic) I have met quite a few high up savannahs and they are still very wild not something I would want in my house.
> 
> Why do you think they are more acceptable?


Personally I'm not keen on that either...but, I think it's possibly something to do with different expectations around dogs and cat behaviour.

Cats don't need to be sociable, my moggy (I also have a siamese, but they're very different) is a lovely sweet girl most of the time, but she'll suddenly decide your feet are in fact prey or she'll decide she's had enough stroking so will bit you to stop it, she also hides when we have visitors because she hates strange people. She also has a thing for one of my friend's hair and literally jumps into from the back of the couch.

There are also no issues about prey drive - cats are expected to have one, or training, I know people say they train cats, I'm yet to understand how, lol.

A dog with those behaviours would be a problem dog where that's a fairly average cat...so a bit wilder isn't as much of an issue.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

purpleskyes said:


> I am also personally against wolf/dog hybrids and I know this is the dog section but what are people's opinions on cat hybrids?
> 
> These are seemly much more acceptable? And have become rather common mainly the bengals ( domestic x Asian leopard cat) and the savannahs ( serval x domestic) I have met quite a few high up savannahs and they are still very wild not something I would want in my house.
> 
> Why do you think they are more acceptable?


I don't think they're acceptable, & I know that high ALC Bengals are not usually sold to an 'average' pet home, I can't remember if they're covered by the DWA but I don't think they are.

They should be though, as I'm sure it's only a matter of time before someone inappropriate gets hold of one.

Having seen how strong my 2.5kg Siamese cat is, I am very glad she is an affable & gentle girl, as I have no doubt she could do a lot of damage & her reflexes are lightning fast.

I imagine a much larger cat, which retains a lot of wild felid characteristics, is going to be a disaster waiting to happen


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

I meant a bit wilder isn't an issue in general btw - like I said, I'm not keen on the idea.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

ouesi said:


> And no, in the USA it's NOT pretty much the same.
> A dog is a dog, a wolf is a wolf, and a hybrid is a hybrid. And in many states it is illegal to have a hybrid (see? not the same), in most you need a special permit and have to have adequate enclosures for them. Are you aware of your local laws regarding hybrids?


This ^^^

In the case of the anecdote I posted about (rescued wolf hybrid), she was licensed under the Dangerous Wild Animals Act (1976). The local police also had to be aware that she was there.

This is in the UK though.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Another point that needs to be made I think is about the breeding of these poor creatures. 

Wolves are incredibly fearful animals. They do not mix in with other canids. They stick with their families (pack if you want to use that word). Strangers they run from. 
Domestic dogs would be very worrying to them. In the cases I have heard of where hybrids have been mixed in with several domestic dogs, it has taken some considerable time for this to happen and even then the hybrid is often like the "odd one out" because their behaviour at times is unusual and not always entirely easily read by the dogs. Sensible people who have rescued hybrids with their domestic dogs would never leave them unattended. Likewise I find it highly unlikely that a high percentage wolf hybrid (supposedly like the OP says she has) would be able to safely interact with unknown dogs. Play behaviour out of the question.

As has been said before the best place for these creatures is not a home but a SANCTUARY. 

Back on topic:
Wolves would never voluntarily breed with a dog. For hybriding, nearly always a female wolf is used and a male dog. 
The wolf is chained and held in place so it cannot escape. And the dog is brought to it. What would we call that in humans?


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

My animal dose not have any malamute in her, shes mixed with husky Idk who said malamute but they were wrong. Anywho I think this topic has gotten way outta hand. WE all know what each other thinks about wolf-THINGS and the breeding of them so why do we have to go on? Also to the ''wolf sanctuary'' comment a @$$ has said, that's what I was trying to get her into a year ago but they were all full and I'm not flying to the other side of the freakin USA to find a ''wolf sanctuary'' who would take her. Also smart one, I didn't know I couldn't have a few reasons for saying something. :ciappa:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

valpuppy8059 said:


> My animal dose not have any malamute in her, shes mixed with husky Idk who said malamute but they were wrong. Anywho I think this topic has gotten way outta hand. WE all know what each other thinks about wolf-THINGS and the breeding of them so why do we have to go on? Also to the ''wolf sanctuary'' comment a @$$ has said, that's what I was trying to get her into a year ago but they were all full and I'm not flying to the other side of the freakin USA to find a ''wolf sanctuary'' who would take her. Also smart one, I didn't know I couldn't have a few reasons for saying something. :ciappa:


Hi valpuppy, sorry, I think you misunderstood. I wasn't saying your animal needs a sanctuary. I really doubt you have a wolf hybrid on your hands. 
I was just saying in general that wolf hybrids need to be in sanctuaries - for their best interest. Living with humans, in the human world, is incredibly stressful to true hybrids, they are far better off in sanctuaries or in knowledgeable homes that understand how to contain them and keep their stressors to a minimum. 
Yours is by all accounts a dog and none of the above applies.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I owned a wolf hybrid, and it was legal. They tried to change the law to illegal and actually some people lost their dogs because of it. I was lucky and didn't she lived to be 12 years old I rescued her at 2 although I met her for the first time when she was 10 weeks old...She actually looked more shepherdish but her coat did not and it changed with the seasons she blended in with the woodlands very well in the autumn and spring and was very different in the summer and winter...I would never never buy one although I luved mine and she was amazing I do not condone or promote the breeding of wolf hybrids...


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

canuckjill said:


> I owned a wolf hybrid, and it was legal. They tried to change the law to illegal and actually some people lost their dogs because of it. I was lucky and didn't she lived to be 12 years old I rescued her at 2 although I met her for the first time when she was 10 weeks old...She actually looked more shepherdish but her coat did not and it changed with the seasons she blended in with the woodlands very well in the autumn and spring and was very different in the summer and winter...I would never never buy one although I luved mine and she was amazing I do not condone or promote the breeding of wolf hybrids...


I agree with you there. I love mine to death but would never buy another from a breeder. And where we live, it was legal before we got her but a few months after we had her they changed the laws.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

When they were bringing it in and were confiscating wolf hybrids in the mountainous areas of my province and in the city I lived in the dog pound came to my house. They knew me quite well as I had a Fanciers license (I had more than 2 dogs so was required) they said hey Jill you don't know Wolf's heritage right? I said of course not (I was born at night but not last night) he said good cause we have to bring in all wolf hy brids...When I rescued her her name was Wolf how bloomin original is that and we never changed it, I rescued her with a litter of 6 pups that the guy couldn't feed and re homed them the pups were crossed with a white shepherd, poor girl she was never bred again and I have her ashes in my China cabinet...


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh dear. Aren't we the defensive one? :smilewinkgrin:



valpuppy8059 said:


> *My animal dose not have any malamute in her, shes mixed with husky Idk who said malamute but they were wrong. *Anywho I think this topic has gotten way outta hand. WE all know what each other thinks about wolf-THINGS and the breeding of them so why do we have to go on? Also to the ''wolf sanctuary'' comment a @$$ has said, that's what I was trying to get her into a year ago but they were all full and I'm not flying to the other side of the freakin USA to find a ''wolf sanctuary'' who would take her. Also smart one, I didn't know I couldn't have a few reasons for saying something. :ciappa:


OK, that's possibly my misunderstanding. I hold my hands up to that one. I could have sworn you yourself said she was 1/4 mal, but maybe I'm wrong. Maybe I'm getting mixed up with the animal Springerhusky posted pics of. I am human and it does happen. 

Either way, sibe or mal, I find it very hard to believe that an animal that's 3/4 wolf looks and behaves just like a dog.

JMO


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

purpleskyes said:


> I know this is the dog section but what are people's opinions on cat hybrids?


I don't agree with wild hybrid cats at all.

Over here Bengals are the only wild hybrids allowed and they must be F5 and beyond. They still have temperaments all over the place and unfortunately a lot end up in rescue.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

valpuppy8059 said:


> *Random Sh*t (Debates) that folk talk about when a person tries to make a simple forum about dogs. Please, Do read on if you like reading a load of BS. Also here are pics of my doggie that I love dearly! <3*


I actually find this really offensive. People on this thread have (mostly) had a mature, rational discussion. Just because people have said things that you don't want to hear, does not mean you have the right to make a derogatory post bashing members of this forum.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

valpuppy8059 said:


> *Random Sh*t (Debates) that folk talk about when a person tries to make a simple forum about dogs. Please, Do read on if you like reading a load of BS. Also here are pics of my doggie that I love dearly! <3*


Wow isnt that charming.

Can I just say youve had some people very intrigued by your dog and wanting to know more.

You also cannot dictate to whom replies to a thread started on a public forum. 

And just because people have strong beliefs on the breeding of a certain breed or animal it doesnt mean they 'hate' your dog so dont take it personally! 

My dog is a Rottie X - She was bred by an idiot who only cared about money and not her welfare. I like many on this forum do not believe she should EVER have been bred - hand on heart she shouldnt exis tin an ideal world. And its nothing against cross breeds but its against crossbreeding without health tests and a care in the world for where your pup ends up. I know poeple including myself have this view but it doesnt make me go on a rant baout people 'hating' my dog!

I like all the other posters on this thread (I cant think of any bulls**t ones ) have been polite and inquisitive.

For what its worth there no way on hells earth my dog would be allowed to socialise or play with an apparent 3/4 wolf dog although quite frankly from the way youve described your dog it seems more or a aloof / independent / destructve spitz breed than anything else.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> I actually find this really offensive. People on this thread have (*mostly*) had a mature, rational discussion. Just because people have said things that you don't want to hear, does not mean you have the right to make a derogatory post bashing members of this forum.


Is that aimed at me, or am I being over-sensitive again?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Is that aimed at me, or am I being over-sensitive again?


It's not aimed at anyone! I edited to put 'mostly' to cover the few times the thread went off-topic e.g. about the poster's history, and I was guilty of a  in the one post I made which wasn't particularly mature  I don't even remember what you wrote so definitely not aimed at you


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

I can't make head nor tail of this thread now,no pun intended lol. I have come in very late, the original post makes no sense to me and the reson for editing 
Get a general gist, don't know much about the breeds, I have met a few husks not the same at all I know that but they have been lovely but aloof, only ever met them on leads, looks like a nice looking dog, not really sure it looks 3/4 wolf but I am certainly no expert.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

valpuppy8059 said:


> *Random Sh*t (Debates) that folk talk about when a person tries to make a simple forum about dogs. Please, Do read on if you like reading a load of BS. Also here are pics of my doggie that I love dearly! <3*


How lovely.

I'll be honest. This post here doesn't do alot for you. 
I don't understand why you are being so aggressive/defensive about it.
Nobody has been horrible. But there have been lots of sensible posts regarding wolf hybriding and wolfdog breeds. The distinction between the two has also been made and this is important because they are NOT the same. 
There is no such thing as a wolf-thing.

You claim to have a wolf hybrid. I think this is VERY unlikely. If as you claim, you had a high percentage wolf hybrid, you would be experiencing a multitude of problems. You say your "dog" socializes well with other dogs and enjoys playing. High percentage wolf hybrids as I have said several times, would be very fearful other other canids. Similarly play behaviour in (adult) wolves (and their hybrids) is not as common as it in dogs. The fact that an animal that is 3/4 wolf should be able to play safely with other dogs seems fantastic to me. 
Your hybrid would also have terrible problems with her ears and noise sensitivity (wolves' hearing is lots lots more sensitive than that of dogs). This would make life pretty torturous for her.

By all accounts you do not have a wolf hybrid. 
You either have a wolfdog (Saarloos) or a cross between a wolfdog breed and a Siberian husky or another nordic breed. 
(Without being rude at all  ) you (or any other pet owners/homes) would not be able to safely cope with a (high percentage or otherwise) hybrid in your home.

In which case, your original title classification of her stands true (she is a wolfdog or cross and does not sound like a hybrid)

The high percentage wolf hybrid I mentioned in a previous post (licenced and kept there with police authorisation) died aged 3 years old, a blessing for the poor creature really as life was torture for her.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

valpuppy8059 said:


> I agree with you there. I love mine to death but would never buy another from a breeder. And where we live, it was legal before we got her but a few months after we had her they changed the laws.


I could be wrong, but as far as I can tell, the laws in Delaware regarding exotics have not changed in 4 years. Valpuppy, you say you've had this animal for 2 years. Hrm...

So I take it valpuppy doesn't live in New Castle or Kent county Delaware as wolf-hybrids are illegal there. In Sussex county a permit is required, I'm guessing valpuppy would need an individual permit, not a zoo or exhibitor permit. This would require proof of an adequate primary and secondary enclosure among many other requirements including knowledge of the welfare standards for the species you're getting the permit for. This would include understanding that wolf-hybrids do not do well in busy settings such as a dog park, and understanding that there is a difference between a wolf-hybrid and a dog.

Orrrrr.....
Valpuppy has a dog.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ouesi said:


> I could be wrong, but as far as I can tell, the laws in Delaware regarding exotics have not changed in 4 years. Valpuppy, you say you've had this animal for 2 years. Hrm...
> 
> So I take it valpuppy doesn't live in New Castle or Kent county Delaware as wolf-hybrids are illegal there. In Sussex county a permit is required, I'm guessing valpuppy would need an individual permit, not a zoo or exhibitor permit. This would require proof of an adequate primary and secondary enclosure among many other requirements including knowledge of the welfare standards for the species you're getting the permit for. This would include understanding that wolf-hybrids do not do well in busy settings such as a dog park, and understanding that there is a difference between a wolf-hybrid and a dog.
> 
> ...


Aww but now you've gone & ruined the romance of it all with your facts Ouesi :hand:


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

ouesi said:


> Orrrrr.....
> Valpuppy has a dog.


Voila. :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

By the way Valpuppy, is your animal vaccinated for rabies? Are you aware of the issues with the rabies vaccine and wolf-hybrids?

Edit: 
Not trying to be short with you here, sorry if it's coming off that way.
I just think that if you're going to claim your dog is part wolf, you should be very aware of the requirements, legal and otherwise, of having a wolf-hybrid. Both for the sake of your animal and the sake of others.

If your dog is not a wolf-hybrid, then obviously you should not claim her as such. a) it's simply inaccurate, and b) it's a disservice to true wolf-hybrids out there if for no other reason than it spreads misinformation about what hybrids can and cannot handle. For the general public to think such an animal is fine out and about in public, visiting dog parks and interacting with children is misleading and potentially very damaging.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

For those interested in factual information about wolves and wolf hybrids, this is a great primer on the behavioral aspects, that also covers the difference between domesticaiton and taming.

http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/wolf-hybrids-the-best-of-both-worlds-or-not


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

not sure if this has been mentioned as didn't read through them all but the owner of Millie's Wolfheart dog food has wolf hybrids in Yorkshire! 

I queried if this was legal also on the FB page and they were very defensive about it and also quoted something about it been legal if they are so many generations (was it 3?). 

I don't think its appropriate crossing a domestic pet with a wild animal regardless of how many generations ago it was a proper wolf! Especially in areas where other people live. If you want wolves go live in the wild with them! 

Yes they have beautiful colours coat but so does a snow leopard but I wouldn't want to share my bed with one or cross it with my collie!!

Wild animals belong in the wild!


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

IncaThePup said:


> I queried if this was legal also on the FB page and they were very defensive about it and also quoted something about it been legal if they are so many generations (was it 3?).
> 
> I don't think its appropriate crossing a domestic pet with a wild animal regardless of how many generations ago it was a proper wolf! Especially in areas where other people live. If you want wolves go live in the wild with them!
> 
> ...


Yes. There is a loop-hole in the Dangerous Wild Animals Act. Essentially:



> Wolf-dog hybrids and the Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976
> The Act regulates the keeping of certain kinds of dangerous animals, except animals kept in zoos, circuses or pet shops. Under the Act, licences are required for the keeping of any animal which appears in the schedule to the Act.
> 
> Wolf-dog hybrids are not a true species but rather a hybrid of the domestic dog crossed with the wolf. Such animals are required to be licensed under the Act. This is because the Schedule to the Act states that any hybrid of a kind of mammal specified in the Schedule must be licensed; a wolf is a mammal specified in the Schedule as it is included in the listing of all species of Canidae (i.e. the dog family) and does not fall within the specified exemptions to this listing, unlike the Canis familiaris, the domestic dog (but not the Dingo, Canis familiaris dingo), raccoon dogs and foxes.
> ...


The part in bold is the bit that is being exploited. It means that people are, as I understand it able to cross two second or third generation animals, to create a "legal" hybrid (who due to/dependant on their each of their parents lines, may actually end up as high percentage wolf blood, just several generations down on either side).


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

lemmsy said:


> Yes. There is a loop-hole in the Dangerous Wild Animals Act. Essentially:
> 
> The part in bold is the bit that is being exploited. It means that people are, as I understand it able to cross two second or third generation animals, to create a "legal" hybrid (who due to/dependant on their each of their parents lines, may actually end up as high percentage wolf blood, just several generations down on either side).


I thought there was a much more recent act that states that third generation do not need to be licensed.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

purpleskyes said:


> I am also personally against wolf/dog hybrids and I know this is the dog section but what are people's opinions on cat hybrids?
> 
> These are seemly much more acceptable? And have become rather common mainly the bengals ( domestic x Asian leopard cat) and the savannahs ( serval x domestic) I have met quite a few high up savannahs and they are still very wild not something I would want in my house.
> 
> Why do you think they are more acceptable?


As a cat lover, I am totally opposed to wildcat hybrids like the savannah. Thankfully I don't think they are allowed here as they may breed with the real wildcats (Serval).


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

Look, I speak of the truth. I don't make up stories or lies about my dog. I'm just telling you what I have been told by many folk. Also I think allot of you are wrong. I have been around a few older wild animal handlers that had pure wolves and could take them to dog parks and they would do just fine around other dogs AND children. It all depends of how that animal was raised. The same as a pit bull, folk say they are mean but really its all how they grow up. If the animal grows up with love it will 85% of the time turn out loving. Also yall misunderstood me when I said dog park, I'll make a vid for you all next time I go and you can see for your selves how she acts. Do understand that I know most of you have been understanding and some not so understanding but I have been threw a great deal of BS with my dog with folk saying stuff (online) about her. I guess I just take most of the stuff the wrong way, Please forgive me.


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

Also I have good news and bad news... Good news, we are planing on moving! Bad news is Friday the landlord dropped off a letter to us saying pet agreement. Only one pet allowed (cat or dog) and it must be under 25 pounds! There was no kind of pet agreement when we got her and yes we own our house. So I am looking for a temp home for her till we get moved into our new house then I can get her back. Please pray for the best for us. :crying: when it rains it pours i guess.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

valpuppy8059 said:


> Look, I speak of the truth. I don't make up stories or lies about my dog. I'm just telling you what I have been told by many folk. Also I think allot of you are wrong. I have been around a few older wild animal handlers that had pure wolves and could take them to dog parks and they would do just fine around other dogs AND children. It all depends of how that animal was raised. The same as a pit bull, folk say they are mean but really its all how they grow up. If the animal grows up with love it will 85% of the time turn out loving. Also yall misunderstood me when I said dog park, I'll make a vid for you all next time I go and you can see for your selves how she acts. Do understand that I know most of you have been understanding and some not so understanding but I have been threw a great deal of BS with my dog with folk saying stuff (online) about her. I guess I just take most of the stuff the wrong way, Please forgive me.


I am sorry, but you are really not making any sense at all. A pit bull is a dog, and like any dog if it is brought up properly and its character traits worked with it is a perfectly safe family pet. It is no different to any other dog.

A wolf is a wolf, a wild animal and a totally different species. I do not believe for one minute that anyone has taken a pure wolf safely to a dog park and "been fine". It may be that you know people who are trying to show off and pretend they have a purebred wolf, we meet those types all the time.

Many years ago I worked closely with a full grown, tame cheetah. She was perfectly safe with people, but would anyone be daft enough to trust her around the other pussy cats, or family dogs? Of course not. Tame or not she was still a wild animal with a wild animal's hunting instincts.



valpuppy8059 said:


> Also I have good news and bad news... Good news, we are planing on moving! Bad news is Friday the landlord dropped off a letter to us saying pet agreement. Only one pet allowed (cat or dog) and it must be under 25 pounds! There was no kind of pet agreement when we got her and yes we own our house. So I am looking for a temp home for her till we get moved into our new house then I can get her back. Please pray for the best for us. :crying: when it rains it pours i guess.


If you own your own house, there is nobody that can tell you what pets you can and cannot have. Unless it is leasehold and there is a clause in the lease, which would have been there when you bought it. If you own your own house, you do not have a landlord.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Think once the move takes place it will be their own house present property is rented?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

valpuppy8059 said:


> I have been around a few older wild animal handlers that had pure wolves and could take them to dog parks and they would do just fine around other dogs AND children.


Even if that were true, how many dog owners and parents do you think would be happy with a wolf around them??? Like newfiesmum I also have experience working with 'tame' wild animals, particularly cheetah. In fact I slept in a den with two. Do you think I could walk that cheetah down to the local park and everyone would be happy with it? Come on 

ETA: a quick google tells me that in Dalaware wolves are "legal within the state with strict/extreme restrictions and precautions". I'm pretty sure wandering into a park with one is included in that...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

> Not aimed at you OP but I hope since you have seen first hand how people cannot always cope with these hybrids you do all you can to discourage the breeding of them. *Also that you play a part in trying to persuade your governing members (Sarah Palin in particular)*


Sarah Palin does not hold any US office nor is she a governing member of _anything_ except maybe the dimwit society that I am aware of. 

There are a few wolf rescue organizations in Colorado. Having a rescued wolf dog is not uncommon in my area. A very close friend of mine has one of these incredible dogs - Woolfie - a Wolf/German Shephard cross. She did have to go through proper vetting including a home check and extensive training in order to adopt her.

Woolfie can be around other dogs and regularly goes to doggie day care and other social events for dogs. One of my cats will actually chase Woolfie when she visits my home. Her owner and I joke because people say she will eat small dogs and cats, only because she's part wolf.

Her owner has put a lot of work into socializing and training her. She is not all that different than other large breed dogs I know, except she howls like a wolf. I don't condone intentional breeding of these dogs, but the ones in shelters who are adoptable still need good homes.

A very informative link about wolf hybrids....

Welcome to Woldfdog Rescue Resources, Inc.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

valpuppy8059 said:


> Look, I speak of the truth. I don't make up stories or lies about my dog. I'm just telling you what I have been told by many folk. Also I think allot of you are wrong. I have been around a few older wild animal handlers that had pure wolves and could take them to dog parks and they would do just fine around other dogs AND children. It all depends of how that animal was raised. The same as a pit bull, folk say they are mean but really its all how they grow up. If the animal grows up with love it will 85% of the time turn out loving. Also yall misunderstood me when I said dog park, I'll make a vid for you all next time I go and you can see for your selves how she acts. Do understand that I know most of you have been understanding and some not so understanding but I have been threw a great deal of BS with my dog with folk saying stuff (online) about her. I guess I just take most of the stuff the wrong way, Please forgive me.


Nothing to forgive on my part. Some evidently took offence at how you edited your OP, and to what it said - understandably so tbh. Me, I just laughed :001_tt2:

I admit, some things that you have said in this thread haven't added up - to me, at least. I wasn't intending to bully you - that is not in my nature, and if it came across as bullying, I wholeheartedly apologise but there were things said, in this thread, which got me thinking:

1) The planned "rehoming and replacing" of the wolf-dog for the husky pup, when the chances are, the husky would exhibit the same problems (house-training and messing the house), as the reasons for rehoming the wolf-dog.

2) The _apparent _"sudden" disappearance of the husky - nothing at all in this, or the other, thread to suggest _why _it wasn't mentioned or what became of it, until I pointed it out.

3) Your post asking how to delete a year old thread because it was no longer relevant (and yes, I've noticed you've copied that question in Forum Help - not sleuthing this time - I happened to see it when it was listed as the thread with the last post in that section, when I was forum-hopping into General).

4) Your insistence that the dog is 3/4 wolf, 1/4 Husky, when it looks and apparently acts just like a dog would - meeting and greeting other dogs and kids. Not to mention there's some confusion as to whether or not you let your dog offlead:



> I'm working on off lead training but its coming very slow and *I'll most likely never be able to let her off.* I have a chain I put her on to run around when I'm outside with her, I also have a 25ft lead and a 37ft lead for when I take her to the woods. Shes also trained for mushing so she gets her running in and gets tired out and on weekends* I take her to the fenced in dog park and she loves meeting all the other dogs and being able to run free off lead*


Calling you a liar would be a bit extreme, but as I've said before, if things don't add up, they'll eventually be picked up on. If you believe she's 3/4 wolf, then I suspect someone is lying to you.

I hold my hands up and say I don't know much about wolf-hybrids, but there are people who have taken the time to reply to this thread, who know a lot more than I, and going by what _they've _said I believe you have a wolf-dog and NOT a hybrid. An animal that's 3/4 wolf would logically be wolf-dominant - in terms of physical appearance, sensory development, and temperament. After all, there's very little husky in her at all :wink5:

However, I will say one thing in your defence. Lemmsy: Wikipedia does seem to confuse wolf-dogs and wolf-hybrids too:
Wolfdog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

GL in getting your new home sorted, and I hope you're reunited with your girl soon. She is beautiful, whatever she is.

I'll bow out of this thread now.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

valpuppy8059 said:


> Look, I speak of the truth. I don't make up stories or lies about my dog. I'm just telling you what I have been told by many folk....
> 
> Also I think allot of you are wrong.I have been around a few older wild animal handlers that had pure wolves and could take them to dog parks and they would do just fine around other dogs AND children. It all depends of how that animal was raised. The same as a pit bull, folk say they are mean but really its all how they grow up. If the animal grows up with love it will 85% of the time turn out loving.


Valpuppy- I don't think anyone is accusing you of lying about your girl's origins, but some do think, from what you have written that it is seriously unlikely that the animal you own is a high percentage wolf hybrid. 
As such, I think the people you rescued her from or her breeders have lied to you about her origins. She's most likely a wolfy-looking dog cross (whereby they cross a nordic and/or wolfdog breeds so that they look wolfy, yet there is no recent wolf blood in them- they are domestic dogs).

If you had a wolf hybrid you'd know about it! Believe me!

What the "wild animal handlers" (funny term- you don't get "wild animal handlers"- there is no handling about it, they are WILD... you get keepers or part of a care team!) have told you I'm afraid is absolutely baloney and very dangerous at that!
The idea that you can take a pure wolf to a dog park is absolute lunacy in my opinion and shows a great disregard and disrespect for the wolf and his welfare. Wolves, regardless of whether they are tamed to an extent, are WILD animals, instinctively they are fearful of strangers (this includes other canids); exposing them to the mad/chaos (and often "free for all") of a dog park is disgraceful.

Your pitbull analogy is not a good one. It's not the same scenario. 
Pitbulls are a different species. They are a specific breed of a domesticated species. Canis familiaris: DOG. Dogs have been selectively bred (DOMESTICATED) over thousands of years in order to live around humans. Although pitbulls (a terrier "bull breed" originally used for bull baiting) now have a reputation as potentially being dog aggressive (because some people have deliberately bred certain characteristics into certain lines with the intention of using them for illegal dog fighting), well bred pitbulls live and work well around other dogs. Bull breeds are in fact often know as "nanny dogs" as they have been selectively bred for their tolerance and preference for human company which in many cases can make them wonderful pets to have around children.

Surely you see the difference; a selectively bred breed within a domestic species AND a wild (potentially tamed somewhat) animal.

There is a difference between a wild animal that has been tamed to a certain extent (they can become tolerant proximity to certain things/people in the right situations) and an animal that is a domesticated species. 
There is no comparison.

I'm sorry but the "it all depends of how that animal was raised" just does not cut it with me. I've seen wild animals suffer as a result of human greed and the "I have the money, I'll pay, I want one of those" mentality and they spout the same lines to justify their actions. Inevitably the animal is little bother whilst it is still young but once it starts to hit maturity and behave like a normal wild animal, the problems start and people either get hurt (badly-Charla Nash and Travis the chimpanzee, numerous incidents involving wolves and hybrids kept in domestic environments, Sandra Piovesan etc) and the animal pays the price (DEAD) or the animal ends up locked away in poor conditions (small cages) with little sunlight, crap diet and little/no opportunities to perform natural behaviours. The poor conditions take their toll on the animal's body (I've seen chimpanzees with rickets and spinal problems where they've been hunched up in a cage too small for them), complete hair loss and loss of skin pigmentation (practically bald chimpanzees with no skin pigmentation due to deficiencies and a poor diet of human waste, sweets, chips etc), development of stereotypy behaviours (ritualized, repetitive behaviours associated with extreme stress- rocking circling etc) and other stress related behaviours (self harming- another example, a wild fox bought as a pet and walked around like a dog, was ripping all of his fur out due to stress/poor diet etc).

Wild animals are not pets. 
It's not fair on them.


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

I guess yall took that the wrong way. I understand a pit is a dog and a wolf is a wild animal, I was simply saying pit bull cause here in the USA allot of folk think pits are mean beast that attack everything the same with rottweilers, german shepherds, Doberman Pinschers, even Chow Chows, Huskies, and Alaskan Malamutes. I'm not saying a wolf will act like a dog or anything like that but just saying you grow it up right (and get it fixed) and it should be pretty trust worthy. We go to many pow-wows and know so many native americans that have the stands and tents up selling stuff that have dogs that are part wolf and would leave them there to watch the stands and they would say they trust the dogs with there lives. The dogs would be shy but still get along with other animals and children and strangers as long as the owners are right there. I see allot saying my animal has no wolf then some say she has some wolf in her, What do you all think? I say 3/4 wolf cause that's what I was told but as I said (THAT'S JUST WHAT I WAS TOLD). As for me I think she acts more like a husky/malamute but shes still very shy with people and animals and allmost never barks, just howls and whimpers. Just asking what you think. Wanting to know what I should call her in forums and stuff. :001_tongue:


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Sarah Palin does not hold any US office nor is she a governing member of _anything_ except maybe the dimwit society that I am aware of.
> 
> There are a few wolf rescue organizations in Colorado. Having a rescued wolf dog is not uncommon in my area. A very close friend of mine has one of these incredible dogs - Woolfie - a Wolf/German Shephard cross. She did have to go through proper vetting including a home check and extensive training in order to adopt her.
> 
> ...


Love this! This is just the point I'm trying to make here. Do you happen to have any pics? I would love to see her!


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

What the "wild animal handlers" (funny term- you don't get "wild animal handlers"- 


I said wild animal handlers cause I don't know all the big fancy words meaning different things. Geez.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

valpuppy8059 said:


> I guess yall took that the wrong way. I understand a pit is a dog and a wolf is a wild animal, *I was simply saying pit bull cause here in the USA allot of folk think pits are mean beast that attack everything the same with rottweilers, german shepherds, Doberman Pinschers, even Chow Chows, Huskies, and Alaskan Malamutes*.


OK, I know I said that I'd bow out of this thread, but . . . meh. Not the first time I've changed my mind 

You can't compare a wolf or its hybrid to a dog, but I do see where you're coming from in terms of people's attitudes to them. Pits are illegal over here - people's prejudices and the media hype got them banned in the 90s (I believe) so people who actually do have one have to be licenced, keep their dogs muzzled and cannot let them offlead. And that's with a breed of dog. However, a lot of the other breeds you've mentioned are what we call "status dogs" -ie, dogs that people of ill repute will get them because it makes them look well 'ard (or tough).



> I see allot saying my animal has no wolf then some say she has some wolf in her, What do you all think? *I say 3/4 wolf cause that's what I was told but as I said (THAT'S JUST WHAT I WAS TOLD). *As for me I think she acts more like a husky/malamute but shes still very shy with people and animals and allmost never barks, just howls and whimpers. Just asking what you think.]


I know that's what you've been told - not have a go at you. For the sake of argument, if we assume you do, indeed have a hybrid, I must admit that even by what you've said above _screams _that she's predominantly dog to me - ie, 3/4 HUSKY 1/4 WOLF, but sorry, I think we're going to have to agree to disagree as to whether there is actually recently wolf-blood in her.



> Wanting to know what I should call her in forums and stuff. :001_tongue:


Call her by her name  Describe her as a dog


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

valpuppy8059 said:


> Just asking what you think. Wanting to know what I should call her in forums and stuff. :001_tongue:


I think if you live in Delaware, take her to dog parks, and let children fawn all over her, you should call her a dog.
For one, wolf hybrids are illegal in two counties in your state and in the third there are strict containment requirements that you are not abiding by.
Secondly, if your dog is happily playing with other dogs it's most likely that she has no wolf in her at all.

It's not all "how you raise them". 
There is a reason cowboys don't herd cattle with bloodhounds while riding clydesdales. 
Genetics does play a very significant role. You're not going to "train" the herding instinct out of a collie any more than you can train prey drive out of a greyhound. You can channel it and manage it, but you're not going to get rid of it.


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I think if you live in Delaware, take her to dog parks, and let children fawn all over her, you should call her a dog.
> For one, wolf hybrids are illegal in two counties in your state and in the third there are strict containment requirements that you are not abiding by.
> Secondly, if your dog is happily playing with other dogs it's most likely that she has no wolf in her at all.


Well shes really scared at first when we go in but after about 20 minutes or so she warms up and will start playing. As for the kids tho she will go right up to them and play lol. But she will almost never go up to a adult stranger and play, only the ones shes grew up around. But yes, I do agree that I shall just call her a dog. Sorta hard tho cause all the folk will walk up and be like, ''omg that's a wolf, so cool''.


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> 1) The planned "rehoming and replacing" of the wolf-dog for the husky pup, when the chances are, the husky would exhibit the same problems (house-training and messing the house), as the reasons for rehoming the wolf-dog.
> 
> 2) The _apparent _"sudden" disappearance of the husky - nothing at all in this, or the other, thread to suggest _why _it wasn't mentioned or what became of it, until I pointed it out.
> 
> ...


1)''The planned "rehoming and replacing" of the wolf-dog for the husky pup, when the chances are, the husky would exhibit the same problems (house-training and messing the house), as the reasons for rehoming the wolf-dog.''-Yes I know but as I have said I still live with my parents and STILL have to follow what they say. It was my step dads idea about getting rid of her (yea my step dad is pretty dumb).

2) ''The _apparent _"sudden" disappearance of the husky - nothing at all in this, or the other, thread to suggest _why _it wasn't mentioned or what became of it, until I pointed it out.''-I simply didn't feel I had to let everyone know. And I wasn't on here for such a long time, I was on other sites and busy training for dog mushing and busy with my boy friend. Just another reason why I don't have a face book, they post everything and can't even take a crap without everyone knowing. I have many other pets but is it wrong that I don't talk about them 24/7?

3) ''Your post asking how to delete a year old thread because it was no longer relevant (and yes, I've noticed you've copied that question in Forum Help - not sleuthing this time - I happened to see it when it was listed as the thread with the last post in that section, when I was forum-hopping into General).-I'm not sure what you mean by copied.''- I didn't copy anything as far as I'm aware.

4) ''Your insistence that the dog is 3/4 wolf, 1/4 Husky, when it looks and apparently acts just like a dog would - meeting and greeting other dogs and kids. Not to mention there's some confusion as to whether or not you let your dog offlead:''-I don't let her off-lead unless shes in a fenced in yard (dog park, grandparents house). I just wanted to work with her on the COME command cause she got away months ago and it took us 4 hours to get her back cause she thought I was playing and kept running.

If anyone dose not think something adds up, please let me know and I will explain whatever it may be.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

valpuppy8059 said:


> 4) ''Your insistence that the dog is 3/4 wolf, 1/4 Husky, when it looks and apparently acts just like a dog would - meeting and greeting other dogs and kids. Not to mention there's some confusion as to whether or not you let your dog offlead:''-I don't let her off-lead unless shes in a fenced in yard (dog park, grandparents house). I just wanted to work with her on the COME command cause she got away months ago and it took us 4 hours to get her back cause she thought I was playing and kept running.


Which brings me back to my post earlier. Her behaviour to me seems totally Siberian Husky. She looks like an agouti Siberian Husky. She is the same size as a Siberian Husky. I think she is a Siberian Husky pure and simple.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

valpuppy8059 said:


> 1)''The planned "rehoming and replacing" of the wolf-dog for the husky pup, when the chances are, the husky would exhibit the same problems (house-training and messing the house), as the reasons for rehoming the wolf-dog.''-Yes I know but as I have said I still live with my parents and STILL have to follow what they say. It was my step dads idea about getting rid of her (yea my step dad is pretty dumb).


Thank you. 



> 2) ''The _apparent _"sudden" disappearance of the husky - nothing at all in this, or the other, thread to suggest _why _it wasn't mentioned or what became of it, until I pointed it out.''-I simply didn't feel I had to let everyone know. And I wasn't on here for such a long time, I was on other sites and busy training for dog mushing and busy with my boy friend. *Just another reason why I don't have a face book, they post everything and can't even take a crap without everyone knowing*. I have many other pets but is it wrong that I don't talk about them 24/7?


I see what you're saying - some people are so self-obsessed that they think people are engrossed in their lives and want to know every step they make, but in fairness, people still only know you're on the toilet if you tell them - even on FB :001_tt2:



> 3) ''Your post asking how to delete a year old thread because it was no longer relevant (and yes, I've noticed you've copied that question in Forum Help - not sleuthing this time - I happened to see it when it was listed as the thread with the last post in that section, when I was forum-hopping into General).-I'm not sure what you mean by copied.''- I didn't copy anything as far as I'm aware.


I mean "copied" in the old fashioned sense. Ie, you posted the same thread in 2 different locations - _Introductions_, and _Forum Help_. I didn't mean you copied and pasted it. FWIW, I've also "copied" (or posted) a thread in 2 different forums - here, and in _Lost and Found_.

4) ''Your insistence that the dog is 3/4 wolf, 1/4 Husky, when it looks and apparently acts just like a dog would - meeting and greeting other dogs and kids. Not to mention there's some confusion as to whether or not you let your dog offlead:''-I don't let her off-lead unless shes in a fenced in yard (dog park, grandparents house). I just wanted to work with her on the COME command cause she got away months ago and it took us 4 hours to get her back cause she thought I was playing and kept running. [/QUOTE]

Please don't take my word for this, because I could be very much mistaken, but I believe Husky owners are loathe to let their dogs offlead, because (as I'm sure you're aware) huskies were bred for mushing, and therefore run, and run, and run. Sounds to me like you were extremely lucky to get your girl back. :thumbup:

Thanks for taking the time to explain those points.


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

raindog said:


> Which brings me back to my post earlier. Her behaviour to me seems totally Siberian Husky. She looks like an agouti Siberian Husky. She is the same size as a Siberian Husky. I think she is a Siberian Husky pure and simple.


They look allot like her. Are the agouti huskies born brown? I have pics of mine from when she was a baby and she was all brown then the white and black grew in as she got older.


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I see what you're saying - some people are so self-obsessed that they think people are engrossed in their lives and want to know every step they make, but in fairness, people still only know you're on the toilet if you tell them - even on FB :001_tt2:
> 
> ...


Please don't take my word for this, because I could be very much mistaken, but I believe Husky owners are loathe to let their dogs offlead, because (as I'm sure you're aware) huskies were bred for mushing, and therefore run, and run, and run. Sounds to me like you were extremely lucky to get your girl back. :thumbup:

Thanks for taking the time to explain those points. [/QUOTE]

Yea I know a few different people that let the husky off lead but I don't agree with it. When mine got away it was cause i had her on one of those tie out cables from Walmart outside and I came in to use the bathroom (I don't often leave her outside alone cause she will howl live crazy if I'm not there) and when I got done I went straight outside and had seen she chewed threw the cable and got away. I had to trick her with food to get her near me then I jumped on her to grab her. I guess with some people it bothers them that they can't let a husky off lead but really if you done your homework before you got the dog you would know what you got into. My grandparents are those kind of people, they cant stand it cause they always had dogs you could let off lead. But for me, even with all the flaws I couldn't ask for a better dog lol.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

valpuppy8059 said:


> Love this! This is just the point I'm trying to make here. Do you happen to have any pics? I would love to see her!


Oh sorry, just seeing this as I'm hardly ever in dog chat.  Yes, I will get some to post.


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Oh sorry, just seeing this as I'm hardly ever in dog chat.  Yes, I will get some to post.


Its alright. And thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Sheri Kincade (8 mo ago)

kateh8888 said:


> This comment seems very 'breedist' to me. Judging a breed on one possible incident? You may want to look at the breeder in question, not the breed.
> 
> Wolf dogs are a massive commitment. They can and do make great companions in the right, educated home. In referring to wolf dogs, I am meaning Czech, Saarloos, etc. Not wolf 'hybrids'.


----------



## Sheri Kincade (8 mo ago)

valpuppy8059 said:


> Its alright. And thank you! :thumbup:


Hi,
first of all


kateh8888 said:


> This comment seems very 'breedist' to me. Judging a breed on one possible incident? You may want to look at the breeder in question, not the breed.
> 
> Wolf dogs are a massive commitment. They can and do make great companions in the right, educated home. In referring to wolf dogs, I am meaning Czech, Saarloos, etc. Not wolf 'hybrids'.


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

@Sheri Kincade this thread was last active in 2013.

@SusieRainbow - zombie thread.


----------

